# Pelvicachromis pulcher fry (Kribs) - video



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

First breed: free swiming since 19-4-2010 
T = 25.5 Ã‚ÂºC / 77 Ã‚Âºf pH =7.2 GH = 80 mg / L (ppm) CaCO3 KH = 60 mg / L (ppm) CaCO3






video edited from April 20 to 22


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

New video, now with the fry at about 20 days old.






video edited from May 4 to 6


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

New update now one month old, give or take a day






video edited from May 17 and 18


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

new update: the fry is feeding among the adults (even other species) and showing no signs of fear...





[/url]
Edited video - Fry eating red mosquito larvae with corydoras, and father near by


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

At one month and ten days old, is notorious the confidance among the youths, they are not even afraid of my golden gourami (_Trichogaster trichopterus_), that i kept from my previous setup...

VÃƒÂ­deo 5 - Edited and recorded May 25, 2010


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

By the way does anyone knows what is the age-size growth ratio of the species?

I know they can be sexed at three months old, and are ready to breed at 8-9 months old... but i would like some input on sizes...


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

The parents may be breeding again, this time under the filter :-?


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

New layout and the parents are not even near the youngsters...


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

Video 6: june 1st


----------



## fishyink (Mar 24, 2006)

wow very nice


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

My kribs new house... just need some time to clean it and set it up for them!


----------



## holjofish82 (May 27, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

VÃƒÂ­deo 7: June 11th


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

Video 8: July 5th (almost three months old fry)


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

I love all your videos following them growing up well done 
I hope i am lucky enough for some of my mbuna to have fry some day 
Nice job on the tank ,if they are breeding you are doing something right 
Have you setup new tank for them yet make sure you cycle it would be a shame to loose them after getting this far.


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

ceech said:


> I love all your videos following them growing up well done
> I hope i am lucky enough for some of my mbuna to have fry some day
> Nice job on the tank ,if they are breeding you are doing something right
> Have you setup new tank for them yet make sure you cycle it would be a shame to loose them after getting this far.


Thanks ceech, the aquarium will be cycling during my vacation, with lots of plants and a couple of corys, or ancistrus and an automatic feeder...

I agree 100% when they are breeding they are fine... and that's the objective we all shall aim for!


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

Love the plants, what kind did you put in there to keep from being chewed to shreads?


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

Jaffy said:


> Love the plants, what kind did you put in there to keep from being chewed to shreads?


Thanks Jaffy, the main problem is to keep them fertilized, as my sabstract is innert due to the presence of the kribs, as to avoid being chewed... The kribs just uproot them and even that just a happened a few times, as they have many caves here are a couple of photos from the caves:


















(Sorry admins, for the copyright from a Portuguese forum i manage, hope it's ok, or else just delet it, thanks)

The other fish are Ancistrus, not as "violent" to plants as other L's, corys and a Golden gourami, from my previous setup, all very gentle to plants.

The species are: Hygrophila corymbosa (since the inicial setup most of it), Cabomba spec. (also several from the begin), 1 aponogenoton ulvaceus, some Bacopa spec., 2 Bolbitis heudelotii (only in a few days ago); 3 Anubias nana (also since a couple of days ago)... except from bolbitis all very hardy plants, at least from my experie[/img]nce.


----------



## nlribeiro (May 21, 2010)

Here is the 9th video (June 16th): The kribs are now three months old...


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

I LOVE THE PORTUGUESE MUSIC LOL!!!

I just got home from the Acores Islands. 
My family is from Gracioza. Great Video too!!!


----------

